# RTS5139 missing from Staging Drivers in kernel 3.16.5

## Silent-Hunter

It used to be there, now it's gone. I hope it didn't get removed, because I need it for my card reader.

----------

## kurly

 *Silent-Hunter wrote:*   

> It used to be there, now it's gone. I hope it didn't get removed, because I need it for my card reader.

 Staging drivers are always temporary, getting 'removed' as code gets merged into a proper driver.  I thiiiiink you want CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI nowadays.  (I have an RTS5209 whose driver moved out of staging similarly, being merged into the main driver.)

----------

## Silent-Hunter

How do I find that using genkernel --menuconfig?

----------

## Silent-Hunter

I think I found the config file, but it says AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED DO NOT EDIT

----------

## kurly

 *Silent-Hunter wrote:*   

> How do I find that using genkernel --menuconfig?

 I don't use genkernel like that, but assuming it runs 'make menuconfig' internally, use the '/' key to search, and enable the option you want.  Don't edit .config directly.

----------

## Silent-Hunter

Hmm... I found the right driver, but it no longer works.

----------

